# Summer Cubing Plans



## Eddiesoupspoon (Jun 21, 2022)

Sup everybody!

I know probably no one cares for a blog post, but I figure I'd write down my summer cubing plans, and if I'm gonna do all that then I might as well post them up here. I think I'm going to post this in the reddit and probably film an ao5 too.

I'm just barely sub-30 in 3x3. I can have a perfect solve; 3 move cross, easy F2L, easy last layer: 29 seconds. Then I can have a solve where everything take a million moves, I drop the cube mid-solve, a piece pops out, I scramble to pop it back in, and finish the solve: 29 seconds. 
So I think I'm pretty consistent.

My goal is to get to a 20 second average by the end of the summer, so about 10 seconds off the solve, 2.5 seconds (on average) of each stage of CFOP.

My current splits are something like 4/14/5/5.

Here is how I'm breaking it down now:

Cross - I use the cross trainer on rubikstrainer, 10 minutes at one level, keeping the cross sub-3. The plan is to do a 10 minute session every day, and eventually bring in blindfold cross, cross+1, and bld cross+1. I think with this strategy I can knock down my cross a few seconds over the next 3 months.

F2L - This one is tough. My plan is something like slow solves, bld pairing, 2-gen practice, and counting the average number of moves per pair and working on getting that down. I might also film myself solving so I can look at what I did and do post-mordems. 
One cool exercise I've gotten into is 2-gen solving on cstimer, I'm currently about 16 seconds each hand, and the game is to see if either hand can beat the PB of the other. Actually a fun motivator for practice F2L.
I guess a few 10 minute sessions of this throughout the day should be good to get me started. 2.5 seconds on 14 is about 17% which is a lot but also not a lot. 

Last Layer - This seems simple enough. Get averages on all the 30 2-look last layer algs, see which is the slowest, practice it, or replace it, until its no longer slowest, and repeat the process. This would be good to do as a session in the middle of the day, after you've warmed up, but also aren't too tired. These would probably lend themselves more to 5 minute or less sessions, but more sets of sessions. I think a lot of TPS is muscle development, which unfortunately just takes time, anyone who works out knows that struggle. But I think 3 months of focusing on turning fast would yield result. 
It can't be that hard to get a 5 second last layer, right guys????? 

All of this palaber to say that I'm so glad I got back into cubing after putting it down for like 10 years. New cubes, new techniques, incredible strides in video production and educational resources, the scene is really unrecognizable to where it was when we were shooting silicon spray into cubes way back in 2011. 

Thanks for the oppurtunity to write stuff, and I hope I can actually make this happen!


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Jul 22, 2022)

Good plan! I average 35 seconds and will definitely try this out!


----------

